# FE Fall 2009 results?



## jassiinpublic (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm getting kind of impatient to find out if I passed or not. Any idea how much longer we'll have to wait before the results are out? I've heard all estimates from beginning of December to mid-January of next year. I know the NCEES says 8-12 weeks - that's still a month of flex for results.....

Happy Holidays!

Jassi


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 25, 2009)

check out this thread

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519

it lists the dates for the results for the past couple of testing cycles for the *PE*. I think the PE and FE results are released at the same time for most states. That will give you some idea when you might expect your results.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> check out this thread
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519
> 
> it lists the dates for the results for the past couple of testing cycles for the *PE*. I think the PE and FE results are released at the same time for most states. That will give you some idea when you might expect your results.


Thanks, RW. I was going to point hm there, but it's hard to paste links with the iPhone keyboard.


----------



## rppearso (Nov 25, 2009)

Is there a correlation between results time and wheather you passed or failed, I would think they would send out the failure diagnostic packets first so thoes people can re-register for the april exam and have a bit of extra time to study where as if you passed they could send them out later. Does anyone know if this is true or not.


----------



## benbo (Nov 25, 2009)

rppearso said:


> Is there a correlation between results time and wheather you passed or failed, I would think they would send out the failure diagnostic packets first so thoes people can re-register for the april exam and have a bit of extra time to study where as if you passed they could send them out later. Does anyone know if this is true or not.


They all go out the same time.


----------



## Don (Dec 1, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > check out this thread
> ...


you represent louisville ky very well.


----------



## J00111581 (Dec 4, 2009)

rppearso said:


> Is there a correlation between results time and wheather you passed or failed, I would think they would send out the failure diagnostic packets first so thoes people can re-register for the april exam and have a bit of extra time to study where as if you passed they could send them out later. Does anyone know if this is true or not.



They give those who fail extra time to apply for the next test, you have to send in a copy of your fail letter and you can register during the late period they provide!!!! But good luck  maybe you wont have to worry about all that!!!!


----------



## viktarina (Dec 7, 2009)

J00111581 said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a correlation between results time and wheather you passed or failed, I would think they would send out the failure diagnostic packets first so thoes people can re-register for the april exam and have a bit of extra time to study where as if you passed they could send them out later. Does anyone know if this is true or not.
> ...


they accept registration for april exam starting march,so you have more than enough time to apply. If you'll know your october test results before christmas,so you will have enough time to prepare for april test. hope we do not have to prepare again. results are almost here.three more weeks.good luck to everyone.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 7, 2009)

viktarina said:


> J00111581 said:
> 
> 
> > rppearso said:
> ...


and you do not need to send your fail letter to anybody,they know that you failed and that's why applying again.


----------



## sohel (Dec 9, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> check out this thread
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519
> 
> it lists the dates for the results for the past couple of testing cycles for the *PE*. I think the PE and FE results are released at the same time for most states. That will give you some idea when you might expect your results.



What does Elapsed mean?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2009)

sohel said:


> What does Elapsed mean?


Let me Google that for you.


----------



## J00111581 (Dec 9, 2009)

viktarina said:


> viktarina said:
> 
> 
> > J00111581 said:
> ...


Well I failed the April exam (took it in Alabama) and I HAD to send acopy of my fail letter to apply for the October exam because our results came back AFTER the deadline, it was the only way we could get an extension on the application.


----------



## Bledhoe (Dec 10, 2009)

Not sure if the FLS is related to the FE? But for what it is worth I got my FLS results on Monday 12/07/09. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 10, 2009)

Bledhoe said:


> Not sure if the FLS is related to the FE? But for what it is worth I got my FLS results on Monday 12/07/09. Good luck to everyone!


Surveying results (FLS and PS) always come in earlier than FE or PE results. They don't have to go though the NCEES grading process...or they are somehow able to do so more quickly.


----------



## Bledhoe (Dec 10, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Bledhoe said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if the FLS is related to the FE? But for what it is worth I got my FLS results on Monday 12/07/09. Good luck to everyone!
> ...


I am pretty sure NCEES grades it ... there just must be much less taking the surveying exams.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 11, 2009)

getting close now, good luck everyone!


----------



## jemsgirl33 (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, so I was looking on the PLB for Georgia and they met on December 8, 2009. Does that mean the results will be out soon for the FE/EIT Exam in Georgia? I'm getting so anxious. I try not to do this to myself and try to stay off the freakin' computer, but then I get obsessed with it and start wondering. I'm sure I'm not alone. But, the wait is driving me CRAZY!!!!! :madgo:


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 14, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Bledhoe said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if the FLS is related to the FE? But for what it is worth I got my FLS results on Monday 12/07/09. Good luck to everyone!
> ...


yeah they go through the same grading process &amp; stochastic analyses by ncees. for all examinees on a given test day, probably only a tenth (if that) comprise survey (FS/PS) examinees- that kinda speeds things up.


----------



## progressive (Dec 15, 2009)

I

am

nervous.


----------



## viktarina (Dec 15, 2009)

progressive said:


> I
> am
> 
> nervous.


you are not alone. these two weeks will be longest weeks in my life. I guess you can not change anything at this point,just wait and wait and wait. hopefully everyone will get good surprise before christmas.


----------



## jassiinpublic (Dec 15, 2009)

Michigan FE and PE results were released today.

I

arty-smiley-048:

PASSED!

Good luck to you guys as well. Hang in there, the feeling is totally worth the wait!


----------



## progressive (Dec 15, 2009)

Got my email. Big ole Fail. I am going to start to remember all of this stuff if I take it enough times. REALLY not looking forward to studying and doing it again, this will be my third time and I already know I can't take it in April. I have been hanging right around 50%. Ughhh.


----------



## New2WR (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I think NY is one of the latest states in releasing the results based on the spread sheet posted by Wilheldp... that's torture!

:mail-296:

Congratulations for everybody made it this time!


----------



## nofear815 (Dec 15, 2009)

I just received my results in LA, passed on the first time! Good Luck to all!!


----------



## city (Dec 15, 2009)

jassiinpublic said:


> Michigan FE and PE results were released today.
> I
> 
> arty-smiley-048:
> ...


Congratulations to you!! By the way how did you prepeare for the FE exam? Can you share your thoughts?


----------



## jemsgirl33 (Dec 15, 2009)

I called the Georgia Licensing Board and still no results. :-( I hate this waiting.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2009)

jemsgirl33 said:


> I called the Georgia Licensing Board and still no results. :-( I hate this waiting.


So did they tell you when the results would be available? Or did you hear that from a machine?


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> jemsgirl33 said:
> 
> 
> > I called the Georgia Licensing Board and still no results. :-( I hate this waiting.
> ...



results are out Miami, good luck everyone..

http://ppi2pass.com/forums/posts/list/15/1155091460.page


----------



## jemsgirl33 (Dec 15, 2009)

No, she said she does not know when they would be in. I'm just ready to know regardless of the outcome.


----------



## asdf (Dec 16, 2009)

I took the FE in October 2009. I just got an email today notifying me that I passed!!!

Go check you email.


----------



## city (Dec 16, 2009)

asdf said:


> I took the FE in October 2009. I just got an email today notifying me that I passed!!!Go check you email.


Congratulations! can you share your thoughts and how you prepared for the exam?


----------



## asdf (Dec 16, 2009)

city said:


> asdf said:
> 
> 
> > I took the FE in October 2009. I just got an email today notifying me that I passed!!!Go check you email.
> ...


I spent about 1.5 hours watching the Texas A&amp;M videos over the internet and about 30 minutes looking at the reference manual.


----------



## asdf (Dec 16, 2009)

asdf said:


> city said:
> 
> 
> > asdf said:
> ...


I'd say if you're slow at taking tests you'd better know that review manual front to back cause it'll save you a lot of time if you can find what you're looking for quickly. I had just enough time in the morning and in the afternoon I left about 1.5 hours early so I guess I spent just barely enough time looking over the reference manual.

I found some of the stuff quickly, but some of the stuff took me a long time to find.

A couple times I gave up looking for something and several problems later I accidental found what I'd been looking for earlier.


----------



## jemsgirl33 (Dec 17, 2009)

I PASSED!!!! OMGOSH, I DID IT!!!! I JUST GOT THE E-MAIL AND I CHECKED THE GA SOS WEBSITE TO MAKE SURE AND THERE WAS MY NAME!!!!!! I'M THRILLED. I HAD A BIG OLE' DANCE FEST IN MY HOUSE!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arty-smiley-048:


----------

